# I recovered from DP with this supplement stack



## Guest

Hello, my name is Sawyer. I acquired DP/DR over a year ago as a result of marijuana use. As of August of this year, I consider myself to have recovered from what we collectively call depersonalization/derealization disorder. That being said, I still have residual brain fog, depression, and feel as though I do not have the mental capabilities that I used to have. I know that many people consider it total BS for those who still have residual symptoms to post recovery threads, and I fully understand your frustration. I consider myself recovered because I no longer have the signature feelings of being "perpetually high", "not right", "off", or "unreal" that I consider the best descriptions of how DP feels. I am writing this post because I feel it is partially the responsibility of every recovered person to share their personal path to recovery, even though there may never be a universal cure that works for everyone.

Weeks after acquiring DP/DR, I became convinced (as I still am) that the cure to depersonalization is solely physical, and not mental/emotional as many people on this forum will preach to their deathbed. I can't tell you how many time I read TommyGunz's hugely popular post on his herbal remedy. For the record, I think that his research is shallow, and in no way addresses any of the possible physical causes of DP/DR (z-opioid dysregulation, nmda dysregulation, etc). I could go on about how illogical TommyGunz's post is, but that would not help anything. After trying every supplement on TommyGunz's list to no avail, I spent months spending day after day soaking in information about nootropics and supplements having to do with cognition. Long story short, I tried a lot of supplements and finally stabilized my own mental state. A few months ago, I found out that one of my closest friends has been suffering from marijuana induced DP for far longer than I have and has never discovered a cure for himself. Wanting to help, I wrote him the letter that I have pasted below for you all to read. I truly consider all those seeking a cure for their own condition to be a friend of mind, so even though the letter is written in a personal format, it should be read as it is written towards each and every one of you. I feel that after compiling so much information that may or may not be very helpful to many of you, it would be wrong for me not to share this with all of you. I am hesitant to recommend supplements to all of you because I know that everyone's biology is different. I also know that many of you believe that possible remedies that cannot be followed without some amount of cash at hand should not be encouraged at all, and I also fully understand your frustration as well since I was a broke college kid when I aquired this disorder myself. Though these supplements have helped immensely with my own condition, I could be totally wrong in my theory that nmda dysregulation causes depersonalization, and I could have merely found a cure in these supplements by pure luck. Although I do believe that these recommendations follow sound logic, I promise no cure and do not give any guarantee of your symptoms. I am not a scientist, biologist, dietitian, or doctor.

I know I may sound underwhelmingly confident that these supplements may help any of you, but that I would not be posting this if that were true. I took this time to post this because nothing would bring me more joy than to be able to help just one person feel better, just as many of your posts helped me find hope in such a dark time. I truly sympathise with all of you, and wish you the best of luck in finding your own personal cure. That being said, I am genuinely going to make an effort to answer any questions you may have in the comments below. Please post your questions below instead of PMing me so we all may share information on the road ahead.

Without further adieu, here is the letter to my friend that contain the supplements that have helped me back from the pits of depersonalization/derealization:

Dear Friend,

Recommended Supplements (in order of importance):

1. 4000 IU Vibrant Health Vitamin D3 0.12/day Morning Amazon Link

2. 500mg Life Extension Magnesium Caps 0.11/day Night Amazon Link

3. 2400mg Jarrow Formulas Max DHA 0.53/day (1200mg Morning & 1200mg Night) Link

4. 1500mcg Doctor's Best MethylCobalamin B12 0.08/day Morning Amazon Link

5. 300mg Jarrow Alpha-Lipoic Sustain 0.23/day Morning Amazon Link

6. 5g Piracetam 0.32/day (1 heaping teaspoon) Morning Nootoropics Depot Link

7. Upgraded Self Whey Protein 1.22/day Morning Uprgraded Self Link

8. 250mg Jarrow Fomulas CDPcholine 0.25/day Morning Amazon Link

9. 500mg Vitacost Phosphatydlserine Matrix 0.15/day Morning Vitacost Link

10. 1g Life Extension Vitamin C 0.08/day Morning Amazon Link

11. 1200mg D-Aspartic Acid 0.21/day Morning Amazon Link

12. 1000mg Now Foods Glycine 0.07/day Night Amazon Link

Daily cost = $3.37

Possible Additions:

1. 2200mcg Life Extension Vitamin K Complex

2. 5mg Naltrexone

3. 250mg Jarrow Formula Uridine

4. 3g Radiant Life Desiccated Bovine Liver

Notes:

1. Take it slow; don't start taking these all at once. I'd suggest starting a new one every 3 days to 1 week, that way you can feel each one and see which ones make you feel better or worse. Buying one new supplement a week will also help in dispersing the cost of following this supplement regiment.

2. Not all the dosages recommended on this list are the suggested dosages listed on the products. I'd take these dosages, but you can decide for yourself. Supplements you can take more of if you decide they work exceptionally well for you: B-12, Alpha-Lipoic Acid, Piracetam, Phosphatydlserine, Vitamin C, Naltrexone, Uridine. Vitamin C and B-12 have no toxic levels of intake so higher dosages may yield more benefits, but I wouldn't increase dosages of any of the supplements I didn't list above.

3. Many of these supplements are listed under high quality manufactures, such as Jarrow Formulas and Life Extension. These are the affordable high quality brands that I have personally chosen. If you feel the need to reduce costs, you can always buy from cheaper brands; I can't really say whether these will yield less benefits or not. A good brand to buy from that usually sells at cheaper prices and seems to be quality products is NOW Foods. As long as you purchase products from online retailers you should be fine; I really wouldn't mess around with store brand supplements.

4. You can purchase Piracetam that comes in capsules at SmartDrugsForThought to avoid the horrible taste of the pure powder, but higher dosages seem to do a lot more good, which is going to be prohibitively expensive if purchased pre-encapsulated.

5. Alpha-Lipoic Acid, Vitamin C, and Whey Protein each increase each-others effectiveness when taken together.

6. DHA, Uridine, and Phosphatydlserine each increase eachothers effectiveness when taken together.

7. Taking Piracetam without a choline supplement, such as CDPcholine, will decrease Piracetams effectiveness greatly and may cause headaches.

8. The effective dosage for Upgraded Whey Protein is listed on the packaging.

9. I have not personally tried phosphatydlserine, d-apartic acid, or naltrexone myself so I cannot personally account for their effectiveness towards alleviating our condition, but I have ready many good things about them and should theoretically do great things.

10. Some people have attested that Naltrexone cured their depersonalization alone, but like I said, I haven't tried it myself and I have a hard time believing one substance could cure our condition. If you really want to try Naltrexone just let me know; it's a little more difficult to get ahold of and has to be pre-prepared, but it may be worth the effort, I can't really say either way.

11. There are many theories as to what causes depersonalization. Taking this stack of supplements seeks to cure the disorder from a variety of different angles: nmda disregulation, naltrexone, and overall improvement of physical health. If you wish, instead of beginning supplementation from top to bottom on the list above, you may find success by only purchasing supplements that specifically address nmda disregulation, a possible cause of depersonalization. If you want to try this first, take only the supplements below:

· 5g Piracetam 0.32/day (1 heaping teaspoon) Morning Nootoropics Depot Link

· 250mg Jarrow Fomulas CDPcholine 0.25/day Morning Amazon Link

· 500mg Vitacost Phosphatydlserine Matrix 0.15/day Morning Vitacost Link

· 2g D-Aspartic Acid 0.12/day Morning Amazon Link

· 1000mg Now Foods Glycine 0.07/day Night Amazon Link

· 500mg Life Extension Magnesium Caps 0.11/day Night Amazon Link

Daily Cost = $1.02

12. A major question on both of our minds is when we have cured DP, how do we stabilize our mental perceptions and prevent this from happening all over again when we drink or smoke cigars. I believe the answer to this is by taking supplements that raise our glutathione levels and begin to repair our blood-brain barriers. Supplements I have chosen that do this are Vitamin C, Selenium (contained within the dessicated liver tablets), Whey Protein, and Alpha-Lipoic Acid. Whatever regiment you chose, I highly recommend taking these supplements after you begin to feel better so your day to day feelings of wellness can begin to normalize, even after days that you consume alcohol.

I have to be honest and say that your fear of beginning new supplements is well founded. Although I can attest that all of the supplements above (with the exception of the three I have not tried personally) will help you begin to heal, the fear is not in feeling worse, but in feeling different. With the enhanced awareness of mental faculties that you and I have acquired by observing ourselves for so long, you will feel a difference in how you feel with each of these supplements, which can sometimes be frightening. All health professionals will tell you that everyone reacts to different substances differently, but these substances should help you over the long term. Give yourself a few days taking each supplement to fully analyze in what manner it makes you feel differently, and if you still feel worse taking after taking that supplement than you did before, than discontinue taking it. There are many supplements on this list, so if a few don't work for you than it shouldn't make much of a different over the long term. The best advice I can give you is to stay strong along your swerving road to recovery, wake up each morning with hope, and make each day better than the last. Best of luck.


----------



## Guest

I'd like to remind readers there is nothing to back up the efficacy of supplements on Depersonalization Disorder, and to consult a professional before starting a regime such as the one listed.


----------



## Guest

Forgot to add, congratulations on your recovery.


----------



## CorbinTalbot

@deactivate - just purchased all these, will tell you how I go with them, how should I start it off?


----------

